# July 13th



## sirmckinnon (27 May 2004)

heyhey  boys,,,,,,,,and girls
 So I got a Job offer, for the 13th of july. I live in toronto so if anyone else, anywhere is going on this serial(0153) then holla back.
looking forward to having my *** kicked!@

 Peace,, Aaron


----------



## robbie__hogger (27 May 2004)

what trade are you going in for


----------



## S&T (27 May 2004)

> Originally posted by SirMcKinnon:
> [qb] heyhey  boys,,,,,,,,and girls
> So I got a Job offer, for the 13th of july. I live in toronto so if anyone else, anywhere is going on this serial(0153) then holla back.
> looking forward to having my *** kicked!@
> ...


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce (27 May 2004)

Best of luck with the training. If you have time post here with some of your experiences


----------



## sirmckinnon (27 May 2004)

I receved a conditional offer of employment for 031 infantry, RCR. 
My application procces time was wayyyy to long, total time from the first time i walked into a CFRC 3 1/2 years (yes three) I had a lot of problems clearing myself medically because i have a perminatly dialated right pupil (eye stupid, so ya i guess you can say im ready for this, and then some.
really the whole process is too slow, but i also realize if they sped it up any more we would have the same problem as the US, not geting background checks done before enrollment,, physical fitness not up to par.. ect... it has to be slow to weed out the bad eggs. oh well


----------



## kbowes (28 May 2004)

3.5 years?? Holy!! I tell you, stories such as yours really put my situation in perspective. I ininitally applied in mid-March of this year and I‘M ALREADY feeling quite restless. Good to luck to you and thanks for helping me keep my feet on the ground.


----------



## jswift872 (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by SirMcKinnon:
> [qb] I had a lot of problems clearing myself medically because i have a perminatly dialated right pupil (eye stupid, so ya i guess you can say im ready for this, and then some.
> [/qb]


stupid question, but when i did my medical  the guy said my pupils were like saucers, let me go check your test (drug test), it came back clean, but will this effect me because i have big pupils, i mean at night it looks really bad, like i am really high, but i never ever do drugs, so will this hurt me?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. McKibbon:
> [qb]stupid question, but when i did my medical  the guy said my pupils were like saucers, let me go check your test (drug test), it came back clean, but will this effect me because i have big pupils, i mean at night it looks really bad, like i am really high, but i never ever do drugs, so will this hurt me? [/qb]


Stupid question stupid answer

DUH


----------



## jswift872 (28 May 2004)

actually i was quite serious, i dont do drugs, but i have big pupils i was seriously wanting to know if it would hurt me


----------



## soon to be infantry (28 May 2004)

Only the Doctors are going know for sure, with such medical issues its going to be very hard for us to answer in this forum. My advice would be to talk to your family physician. He or she will have a much better grasp on the subject, and my guess is that you wont recieve any sarcastic comments!!!!!. Good luck with everything!.


----------



## soon to be infantry (28 May 2004)

YA Mckinon!!!, see ya at basic. Gonna be a great summer!.


----------



## jswift872 (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by soon to be:
> [qb] YA Mckinon!!!, see ya at basic. Gonna be a great summer!. [/qb]


haha "McKibbon" lol every one says it like that, but thx soon to be that makes me feel better, i am just waiting for that call, thx again


----------



## Pvt. Dakota (30 Jun 2004)

:soldier: Hey Glad to have meet you today looking forward to what the road lies ahead. See you on the 11 at the Airport.    Alpha, Delta, Alpha, Mexico


----------



## soon to be infantry (1 Jul 2004)

Any of ya gonna be flyin from BC, for July 13th? its COMMING QUICK guys cant wait to start.


----------



## King Kong (1 Jul 2004)

Soon to be,

  I'll be flying outta YVR on the 9th but that is not definite. I still haven't been told my final travel arrangements. Will you be sworn in CFRC Vancouver on the 8th or are you from the island?


----------



## Raquette (1 Jul 2004)

I'm starting 20th of july... 
You are lucky to start one week before me hehehe !


----------



## soon to be infantry (2 Jul 2004)

Im supposed to be flying out of Nanaimo, but then who knows, everythings subject to change, with little notice I might add!!!!!!.


----------



## mkymk (2 Jul 2004)

Why do you guys have to fly to another province for your BMQ? Don't they have one in your local area? Is it because you are in the Regular force?


----------



## soon to be infantry (2 Jul 2004)

Yep. regular force.


----------



## Korus (12 Jul 2004)

Uhm, careful what you say there buddy..

A couple years back, someone in an unofficial canadian army newsgroup said they where "going to walk into the CFRC and shoot someone"..  It caused a big stir, and apparently there was an investigation. (Or so was claimed on usenet by the person who posted that comment; He's used his real name in all his posts)


----------



## PARAMEDIC (13 Jul 2004)

ooooops sorry ppl was just JOKING DIDN't KNOW THAT WAS THAT SERIOUS >>HOLY CRAP THX FOR THE UPDATE >>SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME......

>>>>IF MY JOKE OFFENDED YOU GUYS SORRY>>>>> DIDNT KNOW IT WAS THAT SERIOUS  !!!!

was just Fing around never read that in the agreement...sry dudes didnt know this was really hot button joke !!! 



AGAIN  I AM SORRY >>I APOLOGIES FOR MY IGNORANCE IN THE MATTER>>>


----------



## PARAMEDIC (13 Jul 2004)

ADMIN IF U GUYS CAN DELETE THAT POST SO THAT OTHERS DONT TRY A STUPID ASS STUNT LIKE I DID >>>TAKE  IT OFF THE SITE


----------



## SFontaine (13 Jul 2004)

CFRC brings out the worst in everyone it seems


----------

